# Newspaper job in Singapore



## realtanu (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello all! I am considering a job with a newspaper/magazine publisher in Singapore. However, I am a bit perplexed by the job offer (which is not substantial, but is very reasonable). I am perplexed because newspapers and magazines in U.S. (where I am from) are becoming less used over time. That is, newspaper/magazine circulation in the U.S. is declining at a very rapid rate! And the advertisers are also paying less to newspapers to advertise. So newspaper companies in the U.S. are going BANKRUPT!!

Why are Singapore newspapers doing so well? Why do people in Singapore not get their news online, on a phone, or on tablet? Newspapers still seem popular in Singapore although in US/Europe, newspapers are doing TERRIBLY!

Is the culture there different? Or are newspapers also dying a slow death?

I am uncertain on taking this job because I am uncertain how long newspapers will be popular in Singapore.

Thank you


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

realtanu said:


> Hello all! I am considering a job with a newspaper/magazine publisher in Singapore. However, I am a bit perplexed by the job offer (which is not substantial, but is very reasonable). I am perplexed because newspapers and magazines in U.S. (where I am from) are becoming less used over time. That is, newspaper/magazine circulation in the U.S. is declining at a very rapid rate! And the advertisers are also paying less to newspapers to advertise. So newspaper companies in the U.S. are going BANKRUPT!!
> 
> Why are Singapore newspapers doing so well? Why do people in Singapore not get their news online, on a phone, or on tablet? Newspapers still seem popular in Singapore although in US/Europe, newspapers are doing TERRIBLY!
> 
> ...


When it comes to why, that's interesting. 

In a country with almost 100% internet broadband connectivity, yes, newspaper and megazine survive!

I myself at this age of 32+ y.o, have my broadband at home set with wifi for the whole flat, with smart TV connected to broadband, with my Iphone with a dozen of newsportal apps, with full broadband conectivity in office (relax office, where I can send this post now, as i am in charge), am still buying newspaper for now and then. at the very least, on saturday the adv day, where a massive advertisement for housing, jobs etc. are in place.

don't ask my technicians and technical officers, whom 40+ or 50+ in age, they are buying everyday!

so, if you ask me, Newspaper in Singapore will still be living for at least another decade!


----------



## realtanu (Sep 12, 2012)

wesmant said:


> When it comes to why, that's interesting.
> 
> am still buying newspaper for now and then. at the very least, on saturday the adv day, where a massive advertisement for housing, jobs etc. are in place.
> 
> ...


What is so special about Saturday newspapers? 
Why don't you find about real estate and jobs via the Internet? In the U.S. all jobs have moved online. Only very low-skilled labor is generally found via newspaper. I would never find a job today via newspaper in the U.S.... I would find it via a website first.. monster . com or some other more specific websites. I found this Singapore job via a online job posting! 

Real estate in U.S. have also moved to classified. I do not know about buying real estate ( I rent ). But for renting an apartment/flat, I would find it on craigslist . com in the u.s. (its very big here). 

Thank you for this insight. its much appreciated!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

and Saturday papers are so special they cost more than a daily paper - 

Oh, Singapore has this culture of 'advertise/advertise/advertise' and more advertisements to sell-sell-sell-sell .. when it comes to Marketing, and the Paper medium works well, to bring in droves of people down to you sale of the month, or special sale or whatever .. 

Bit of a cultural thingy - even the most popularly sold product believes that there is nothing than print medium, when it comes to boosting sales ..


----------



## realtanu (Sep 12, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> Bit of a cultural thingy - even the most popularly sold product believes that there is nothing than print medium, when it comes to boosting sales ..


So you go to newspaper to find sales on electronic stores, an apartment lease, a job? Why don't you use websites for this? 

Thank you for this clarity!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

well, you can read the newspaper while having a dump, or when in the bus, or .. well .. during the break .. 

As for 'while in the bus' thingy - of late, my friends have started this campaign that 'eyes get bad if you read electronic media like tablets or such, while on a bus train'

Oh, while Singapore is wonderfully wired, it doesn't mean that people will spend hours searching for the deal of the day, when a flip of the paper shows today there is a hush puppies sale, or victoria secret sale or a IT / computer show with wonderful promos ..


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Ecureilx has said it all. 

So, if you really are in to move to SG, this paper media thing shouldn't worry you. It's a rooted culture to read paper here even if everyone has almost all their home with fiber optic connection 

Good luck!


----------

